# Help needed



## Rudis (Jul 30, 2015)

hello all, Ireland are playing in the Algarve stadium in September .
I would like to ask you locals if you know a company who offers mobile advertising services? 
Basically I would like to hire a truck to carry a poster up and down the strip and around the stadium on the day of the match,

Any recommendations? 

Many thanks 
Rudi S


----------

